
China is Kenya's largest creditor with 72% of total bilateral debt - oedmarap
https://qz.com/1324618/china-is-kenyas-largest-creditor-with-72-of-total-bilateral-debt/
======
mtgx
Translation: China is going to _own_ Kenya, soon. They're doing this on
purpose.

